# Havapoo



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone know what the Havanese/poodle mix creates in the end? We were thinking of adding another pup with the boys but need a dog with the non allergen low shed like the hav. There are several hav poodle mix pups in rescue so we are considering that. May just wait until spring. Just kicking it around.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't know any havapoos but, did you see little Eddie, the havanese in Wisconsin? He is on HRI's website under foster care and he is adorable! Ohio to Wisconsin can't be that far


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

My neighbor has a Havapoo. Lola is very cute and smart. Looks a lot like a Hav.
She's a bit more intense than my dogs but doesn't bark too much.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have seen a few the owners have been very happy. Two looked like hav's and one was very curly. I have soft spot for rescues.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

the only Havapoo I know is very high energy compared to my Hav... and built a bit more "sturdy" than Tillie. Although Tillie is small for a Hav, I think...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> the only Havapoo I know is very high energy compared to my Hav... and built a bit more "sturdy" than Tillie. Although Tillie is small for a Hav, I think...


Yeah, I think, in general, Havs are sturdier dogs than poodles of the same size.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Poodles do have a more delicate frame and are also more "hyper". With a mix, it would be good if you could spend a little time with them to try to determine what qualities each pup has. I loved the poodles I had but I also love the calmer nature of Abby and the fact that she isn't a barker.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lola, my neighbor's Havapoo hardly barks at all. Mine bark much more!
But she is more active and higher energy. 
I like her a lot. I'm sure it just depends on the parents and the "mix", which can't be determined with most rescues.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

If it ain't broke....


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Dogs are like people-they're all different. 
doesn't matter what breed it is. All breeds have good and bad.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the information. There are several Hav/poodles in the litter at the same rescue. Perhaps I could spend some time with each of them. Every dog is different. I do know I need one that has the same traits as the hav's since my son has a chronic disease and he is highly allergic to dogs and cats. I know I want a rescue to I will wait for just the right fit.


----------

